
Apple iPad Pro: The thing about bullet trains is that they’re always on rails - kanishkdudeja
https://www.theverge.com/2018/11/5/18062612/apple-ipad-pro-review-2018-screen-usb-c-pencil-price-features
======
reacharavindh
This was an impressive review.

The iPad may be an engineering marvel, but ios makes it still a blown up
iPhone rather than something closer to the Mac.

Have money to burn to read books/watch Netflix/play games/draw sketches or
take notes using pencil? Go buy an iPad, but make sure you have a real
computer on standby to make better use of this baby computer.

